# BOCS System Giveaway



## dfeller (Sep 30, 2009)

A BOCS system will be given away once a month! 

Everyone that fills out a 30 second marketing survey will be entered into the drawing. 

The free system includes the BOCS whole-home A/V unit plus a wireless remote control and transceiver.
More information on the drawing page or BOCS information at the website.


----------

